# Capacimetro Promax CP-534-C no funciona



## GSXRK6 (Dic 27, 2020)

Hola a todos, buenas tardes y Felices Fiestas. Bueno creo que me he cargado el Capacímetro Promax CP-534C, se a quedado clavado el Display en una lectura fija -1888 y no se mueve, le he quitado la pila, se la he vuelto a poner, pero sigue igual. Alguien tiene alguna idea de por donde empezar a buscar. Me imagino que he medido algún condensador que estaba cargado pero me extraña. Exteriormente, ni por delante ni por detrás veo nada quemado. Alguna idea? Gracias.


----------



## Kawacuba (Dic 27, 2020)

Quizá el manual diga algo sobre esto. Lo has buscado?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2020)

Busca algún díodo o transistor de protección, de los que se ponen en corto.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Dic 27, 2020)

Kawacuba dijo:


> Quizá el manual diga algo sobre esto. Lo has buscado?


Hola Kawacuba: no, ya lo he mirado y no pone nada al respecto, la única referencia al Display es que la lectura máxima es 1999. nada mas.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Busca algún díodo o transistor de protección, de los que se ponen en corto.


Hola DOSMETROS, gracias por participar, me pongo a buscar en cuanto tenga un minuto. Gracias.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Dic 27, 2020)

Hola DOSMETROS, como me has dicho, he revisado los diodos y ha sido rápido solo hay 1 SMD, D01, estaba bien, He revisado los transistores que hay en la placa, hay tres de encapsulado TO-92 marcados como C1959, que según su Data... son transistores de Silicona NPN, 1E,2C,3B, que al medirlos dan continuidad en dos de sus 3 patas en cada uno de ellos. 
Los he desoldado, Q02, esta bien, Base-Colector 691. Base-emisor 695. 
Q03, esta abierto entre Base y Emisor. 
Q04, Base-Colector 690. Base-Emisor 887, por lo que pienso que también esta malo, he revisado también los transistores SMD de la placa y hay uno que tiene continuidad en dos de las tres patas. Creo que es un SOT-23 marcado como 2H3, tengo que investigar que tipo de transistor es.


----------



## mempun (Dic 27, 2020)

Muchas veces se avería el circuito integrado principal, el convertidor A/D, sin reparación posible.

El transitor que tiene continuidad en dos de las tres patas, verifica que la continuidad no sea a través del circuito impreso: es un montaje típico de protección.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Dic 27, 2020)

Hola, compañero mempun, gracias por participar, así lo haré, "estoy escarbando en la caja de los transistores a ver si tengo un par de ellos compatibles, para poder cambiarlos, los tenia sin ordenar, vaya lío". Pues... ya he mirado y efectivamente el IC LM358A, las patas 1 Y 4 del IC, tienen continuidad, son las que van al transistor de marras, el marcado en la placa como Q20, vamos el 2H3. por lo tanto casi seguro que ha sido el IC LM358A el que la ha liado. Bueno el que la ha liado he sido yo , no el IC. Pero bueno, ¿se podrá cambiar sin mas problemas, no?


----------



## capitanp (Dic 27, 2020)

Fijate si oscila el cristal del micro, mandale calor o reemplazalo


----------



## mempun (Dic 28, 2020)

Sin tener el diagrama, el integrado principal (convertidor A/D) sería el de la foto 4 arriba derecha, de muchas patillas, que pone CHY, es el que controla todo; a parte tienes otros varios que pueden estar averiados. No es una avería fácil.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Dic 28, 2020)

Hola, disculpar la tardanza en contestar pero el PC a dicho basta, y me visto obligado a cambiarlo. Sistemas Operativos diferentes, con lo a gusto que estaba yo con mi  XP. Casi 20 años a durado. Bueno habrá que amoldarse al cambio. Seguimos.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 28, 2020

Hola capitanp; gracias por participar. He buscado información del 92768 marcado en placa como Y1 y no he encontrado nada de momento.

Hola compañero mempun, si, el CHY 73840 7000 es un IC SSOP-48 patas, según la información. Lo he chequeado y solo hay una pata que tenga continuidad con el otro IC el LM 358A.
Como no he encontrado el PDF no estoy seguro de que pata es pero creo que es la pata 32, es la única que tiene continuidad con el otro IC.


----------



## juan47 (Dic 28, 2020)

Tengo el mismo, aunque debe de ser anterior al tuyo 
Es la misma marca y mismo modelo, pero no lleva tanto smd, lleva más componentes discretos

El conversor de A/D a LCD es el
ES5106E 
Espero pueda servirte de orientación
Un Saludo


----------



## analogico (Dic 28, 2020)

si ya quitaste los cortos la pantalla debería mostrar otra cosa




juan47 dijo:


> Tengo el mismo, aunque debe de ser anterior al tuyo
> Es la misma marca y mismo modelo, pero no lleva tanto smd, lleva más componentes discretos
> 
> El conversor de A/D a LCD es el
> ...


el ES5106E se parece  al ICL7106


----------



## GSXRK6 (Dic 28, 2020)

analogico dijo:


> si ya quitaste los cortos la pantalla debería mostrar otra cosa
> 
> 
> 
> el ES5106E se parece  al ICL7106


Hola analógico gracias por Participar. El mío es 73840 DE 48 Pins puede que tengan Pins en común pero son diferentes, gracias de todas maneras. En cuanto a que la pantalla debe mostrar otra cosa seguramente si, pero cuando lleguen los componentes de recambio.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 28, 2020



juan47 dijo:


> Tengo el mismo, aunque debe de ser anterior al tuyo
> Es la misma marca y mismo modelo, pero no lleva tanto smd, lleva más componentes discretos
> 
> El conversor de A/D a LCD es el
> ...


Hola, Juan47, muchas gracias por participar, gracias por el diagrama, me pregunto si te importaría subir una foto del tuyo para poder comparar.
 PD: Si no te va bien, no te preocupes, es simple curiosidad. Gracias de todas maneras.


----------



## mempun (Dic 28, 2020)

Copio una respuesta mía de otro post parecido sobre el ICL7106:

Pero si te animas a medir... los 9 V de la pila los divide y crea un falso V+ y un V- referidos a masa (borne -) los V+ son +2,7V (#1) y los V- son -6,3V (#26).

También has de tener la Vref de 100 mV en la #36 y en el cursor del pote VR1, por suspuesto, éstos dependen de que estén los V+ y V-.

La tensión de entrada va la la #35, pasando por el divisor, excepto en la escala de 200 mV que va directo.

Oscilación en los pines 27-28-29.

Por último el consumo sería de unos 2-3 mA.


----------



## juan47 (Dic 28, 2020)

Te pongo una foto, con el reflejo de la luz hay parte que no se ve bien
Mañana con luz diurna haré otra y la subo 
Un Saludo


----------



## GSXRK6 (Dic 28, 2020)

juan47 dijo:


> Te pongo una foto, con el reflejo de la luz hay parte que no se ve bien
> Mañana con luz diurna haré otra y la subo
> Un Saludo


Gracias Juan47 muy amable, si necesitas alguna foto mejor de la placa dímelo y te la mando.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 28, 2020

Hola mempun, muchas gracias, pero casi seguro que no ara falta, "espero...... por que si tengo que medir todo eso me muero, jajajjaajja es broma. gracias por preocuparte" el corto no va mas allá del transistor SMD pequeñito, casi diría enano Q20, con la leyenda en el lomo 2H3. El IC LM358A de 8 patas esta perfectamente, quitado el otro, se fue el corto. Ahora lo único que necesito son los recambios de los tres transistores y a probar. Hasta que no consiga los recambios nada puedo decir mas que gracias.


mempun dijo:


> Copio una respuesta mía de otro post parecido sobre el ICL7106:
> 
> Pero si te animas a medir... los 9 V de la pila los divide y crea un falso V+ y un V- referidos a masa (borne -) los V+ son +2,7V (#1) y los V- son -6,3V (#26).
> 
> ...



En cuanto los cambie ya posteare el final, para que sepáis como ha acabado el tema. Gracias a todos los que habéis participado para poder arreglar este problema.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 28, 2020

Bueno, esta claro que todavía no se ha terminado, no encuentro información del susodicho Q20 con encapsulado SOT-23 parece que pone 2H3, o ZH3 ¿alguien sabe como se lee? Gracias.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 28, 2020)

Para mi es ZH(diodo Zener 3.9V) a secas o 2H(TR PNM).
Allí lo que son ambos.


.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Dic 28, 2020)

Hola ricbevi, muchas gracias por contestar tan rápido, un diodo no puede ser, puesto que en la placa viene marcado como Q20, no hay error, lo he vuelto a revisar por si las moscas. Y el 3 del final a que se refiere digo yo que servirá para algo. Vaya lio.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 28, 2020)

Entonces es un transistor PNP(el segundo datasheet como 2H)...el resto de la marcación que esta rotada 90º(yo veo "C1" o similar) puede ser el fecha de fabricación o lote, etc. pero tu lo tienes delante y yo estoy a poco mas de 10.000Km.


Podes ponerle "por arriba" un BC558(sacando el que esta en corto obviamente) para probar y ver que pasa.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Dic 28, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> Entonces es un transistor PNP(el segundo datasheet como 2H)...el resto de la marcación que esta rotada 90º(yo veo "C1" o similar) puede ser el fecha de fabricación o lote, etc. pero tu lo tienes delante y yo estoy a poco mas de 10.000Km.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 259629
> 
> Podes ponerle "por arriba" un BC558(sacando el que esta en corto obviamente) para probar y ver que pasa.


Me han pasado una foto que se ve mucho mas clara, a ver si te aclara algo, "valga la redundancia"


----------



## analogico (Dic 28, 2020)

este tiene ZH

KTN2907AS


----------



## GSXRK6 (Dic 28, 2020)

Pues este podria ser, se parece mucho mas al resto de transistores que han cascado. Tengo la informacion en el ordenador pero creo que es similar a un LM358. Mañana lo miro, son muchos los transistores que he mirado hoy y podria facilmente estar equivocado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2020)

Encontré éste cómo ZX :



			http://www.s-manuals.com/pdf/datasheet/p/b/pbss5320t_nxp.pdf


----------



## juan47 (Dic 29, 2020)

Como comente con la luz del día se ve mejor, aunque el fotógrafo es malísimo
En esta placa Q20 viene serigrafíado como 2F , te hubiera buscado el datasheet  pero con SMD me pierdo
y no se que es lo que encuentro
Un Saludo


----------



## GSXRK6 (Dic 29, 2020)

juan47 dijo:


> Como comente con la luz del día se ve mejor, aunque el fotógrafo es malísimo
> En esta placa Q20 viene serigrafíado como 2F , te hubiera buscado el datasheet  pero con SMD me pierdo
> y no se que es lo que encuentro
> Un Saludo


Hola, buenos dias, juan47, muchísimas gracias por molestarte en hacer y enviar las fotos. "A ver si al fin, podemos sacar agua clara de este charco".


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 29, 2020)

juan47 dijo:


> Como comente con la luz del día se ve mejor, aunque el fotógrafo es malísimo
> En esta placa Q20 viene serigrafíado como 2F , te hubiera buscado el datasheet  pero con SMD me pierdo
> y no se que es lo que encuentro
> Un Saludo


El único y pequeño/gran detalle es ver si en el transpaso de encapsulados "estándar" a SMD en general no alteraron la nomenclatura de los elementos o suprimieron o agregaron algo y ya "Q20" no es el mismo de una placa a la otra. 

Con 2F me da un transistor pero NPN en vez de PNP.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Dic 29, 2020)

GSXRK6 dijo:


> Hola, buenos dias, juan47, muchísimas gracias por molestarte en hacer y enviar las fotos. "A ver si al fin, podemos sacar agua clara de este charco".


En cuanto a lo de buscar el Data...... te comprendo perfectamente, siento la misma sensación que tu. No te preocupes veremos como lo hago. Gracias de nuevo. El amigo que me paso la foto, muy gentilmente me ha pasado también la medición del ya definitivo, ZH con las letras EJ y un punto, acostadas o de lado, que en la foto aportada por el compañero ricbevi aparece como ZH con las letras acostadas CI y un punto, (No se si esas dos letras significan algo), como se puede ver en las fotos anteriores. Vamos a suponer que la pata sola, está a la derecha, esa seria la "Base", que medida con la pata inferior del lado izquierdo "Emisor" mide 734. Midiendo la Base con la pata superior del lado izquierdo "Colector", mide 662. ¿Con esta información podemos deducir algo mas  de que tipo de transistor es?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 29, 2020



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Encontré éste cómo ZX :
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.s-manuals.com/pdf/datasheet/p/b/pbss5320t_nxp.pdf


Hola DOSMETROS, gracias por contestar, sinceramente no se que diferencia hay entre la clase ZH o la clase ZX. Cuando tenga un momento buscare cual es la diferencia.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 29, 2020



ricbevi dijo:


> El único y pequeño/gran detalle es ver si en el transpaso de encapsulados "estándar" a SMD en general no alteraron la nomenclatura de los elementos o suprimieron o agregaron algo y ya "Q20" no es el mismo de una placa a la otra.
> 
> Con 2F me da un transistor pero NPN en vez de PNP.


Pues la verdad, yo tampoco se decirte, pero tiendo a pensar que es algo muy parecido. Los transistores fundidos, o que tengo que cambiar los C1959  también eran NPN. Voy a descargarme la hoja de datos del 2F a ver que me cuenta. Gracias.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 29, 2020

Esto es lo que he encontrado, de los SOT-23 no hay ninguno NPN. Al menos en la foto que has mandado del 2F no se ve ninguna ralla al lado de la F.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 29, 2020



analogico dijo:


> este tiene ZH
> 
> KTN2907AS


Hola compañero analogico:, gracias por participar comparando las medidas es un SOT-23, pero no coinciden los pins de las patas en el caso del ZH que hay en a placa del compañero. "El 3 colector en la foto, es la Base en el mío"." El 1Base en esta foto es el Colector en el mio". "El 2Emisor en esta foto es el Emisor también en el mío"

Bueno, queda la opción de buscar este transistor en las placas en desuso que tengo por ahí. Gracias.


----------



## juan47 (Dic 29, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> Con 2F me da un transistor pero NPN en vez de PNP.


Acabo de medirlo soldado, (cosa que es poco Profesional, no lo voy a desoldar) y me da que es un transistor PNP
En el adjunto pongo el patillaje
El que esta marcado como emisor, va al condensador C05 y tambien a la patilla 2ª del LM 358 serigrafiado en la placa como U 05
El que esta marcado como Colector, va a la patilla 4ª del LM 358
Un Saludo


----------



## GSXRK6 (Dic 29, 2020)

juan47 dijo:


> Acabo de medirlo soldado, (cosa que es poco Profesional, no lo voy a desoldar) y me da que es un transistor PNP
> En el adjunto pongo el patillaje
> El que esta marcado como emisor, va al condensador C05 y tambien a la patilla 2ª del LM 358 serigrafiado en la placa como U 05
> El que esta marcado como Colector, va a la patilla 4ª del LM 358
> Un Saludo


Hola, no hombre, por supuesto que no, no esperaba que hicieras tal cosa. Muchísimas gracias, ya has hecho mucho . La conexión del patillaje no se corresponde, despreocúpate has sido muy amable, Gracias. Felices Fiestas.



analogico dijo:


> este tiene ZH
> 
> KTN2907AS


Hola compañero analogico: Por mas que he buscado no he encontrado nada diferente a lo que tu ya me habías dicho. Si hubiera mirado el PDF hasta el final, me hubiera ahorrado un par de horas de búsqueda inútil. Esta claro que esa es la denominación del transistor. Gracias otra vez y disculpa mi torpeza.



GSXRK6 dijo:


> Hola, no hombre, por supuesto que no, no esperaba que hicieras tal cosa. Muchísimas gracias, ya has hecho mucho . La conexión del patillaje no se corresponde, despreocúpate has sido muy amable, Gracias. Felices Fiestas.


Hola juan47, disculpa mi torpeza, los Pins si se corresponden exactamente con B,E C. con el 2F. Lo que no se corresponde son las conexiones.  El 2F también sirve como sustituto del KTN2904AS, como el KST2907A, MMBT2907A y seguramente otros mas. Hoy he cometido varios errores por tener que procesar mucha información a la vez. Disculpad las molestias, lo único que intentais hacer es ayudarme, yo dando morcilla. Ahora a conseguir los repuestos. Gracias.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Dic 31, 2020)

Hola, buenos días a todos, os deseo unas Felices Fiestas ....al menos todo lo felices que nos permita este maldito Virus. Muchos de los mensajes por mi parte, han sido confusos, mucha de esta confusión ha sido culpa de este Datasheet, como podéis ver, es un 2SC1959. Al coincidir la numeración y el encapsulado, lo di por bueno sin darme cuenta de que este era un Transistor PNP, "errores de aprendiz". Lo que creó un alto grado de confusión en la información, "al menos por mi parte" .

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 31, 2020

Bueno, la culpa no es del Datasheet, la culpa es mía, por no haber mirado con mas atención.
Este es el Datasheet que si se corresponde con el mío, transistor 2SC1959, misma nomenclatura, diferentes prestaciones. Esto es lo que creó toda la confusión, "este no se corresponde con esto, esto no se corresponde con lo otro, etc, etc", lo único que puedo decir al respecto, es que lo siento mucho, siento mucho haberos hecho perder esa parte de tiempo, que hubierais podido invertir en otra cosa, no volverá a pasar. Pero si puede servir de algo, de esto, he aprendido que hay que fijarse mas en las cosas y pensarlo varias veces antes de postear algún mensaje.
Bueno, basta de lloriqueos, lo que tenia que decir ya se ha dicho.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Dic 31, 2020)

Buenos días a todos, os deseo unas Felices Fiestas, al menos tan felices como puedan ser en los tiempos que vivimos.
Tengo nuevas noticias, que no por nuevas, tienen que ser buenas.
Quería probar si seguía el corto, como pedía el compañero, analogico, he reemplazado uno de los transistores el que estaba abierto C1959, por un reciclado C2120, que tiene unas características parecidas, también he vuelto a poner el que estaba desvalorizado, solo para probar, Foto CAMBIO.
Conseguí reciclar también 1 transistor SMD 2F en que coincidían las patas ECB y que coloque en el sitio del SMD ZH, marcado como Q20.
Medí los componentes cambiados y había desparecido el corto.
Encendí el Capacimetro............ mi gozo en un pozo, sigue el corto.
En la foto, placa Capacimetro, a media altura a la derecha se ve un transistor ZH marcado como Q1, que parecía estar en corto, entre el Emisor y el Colector, "desoldándolo de la placa se comprobó que estaba bien". La continuidad venia del IC HEF4066BT
El IC HEF4066BT que esta justo detrás, marcado como U03, "debajo he dejado un diagrama en la foto DIA1".
El Emisor y el Colector del ZH marcado como Q1 estaba en corto con los pins nº, 7,  8, 10, 11, 12, 14 del HEF4066BT "U03" que a su vez tenían continuidad con los pins, 1, y 45 del integrado principal IC, CHY 73840 - 7000.
La pata 14 tiene continuidad con la pata 1 pero no con la pata 45.
La duda principal que tengo es, el componente HEF4066BT. ¿"Viene configurado de fabrica, comprarlo y colocarlo" o..... hay que configurarlo?. Gracias. Feliz Año Nuevo.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 31, 2020)

GSXRK6 dijo:


> La duda principal que tengo es, el componente HEF4066BT. ¿"Viene configurado de fabrica, comprarlo y colocarlo" o..... hay que configurarlo?.



Es un simple CD4066 (cuádruple llave analógica). No se programa, no se configura. Se compra y se cambia (compralo con la misma nomenclatura -HEF4066BT- sino recibirás un DIP y no SMD).

Ojo, que los pines 7 y 14 estén en corto significa que puede haber algo mas de por medio. Esos pines son GND y VCC respectivamente.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 31, 2020)

Hola caro Don GSXRK6 , lo CI HEF4066BT es una llave analogica , o mejor son 4 llaves analogicas en un unico paquete.
La salida que veo es conprar una nueva o con mucha suerte si tienes una rica charrata puedes sacar ese CI de algun equipo ya desquaçado.
Creo que en algun momento  ustedes por equivoco tentou medir algun capacitor electrolictico cargado , error ese muy comun pero fatal para lo equipo.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Dic 31, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> Es un simple CD4066 (cuádruple llave analógica). No se programa, no se configura. Se compra y se cambia (compralo con la misma nomenclatura -HEF4066BT- sino recibirás un DIP y no SMD).
> 
> Ojo, que los pines 7 y 14 estén en corto significa que puede haber algo mas de por medio. Esos pines son GND y VCC respectivamente.


Hola, compañero switchxxi, muchas gracias por contestar, pues me alegro que sea así, si solo es cambiarlo, todavía hay una posibilidad, chequeare como me has dicho los pins; 7, 14 y pistas. Gracias. Feliz Año Nuevo.


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don GSXRK6 , lo CI HEF4066BT es una llave analogica , o mejor son 4 llaves analogicas en un unico paquete.
> La salida que veo es conprar una nueva o con mucha suerte si tienes una rica charrata puedes sacar ese CI de algun equipo ya desquaçado.
> Creo que en algun momento  ustedes por equivoco tentou medir algun capacitor electrolictico cargado , error ese muy comun pero fatal para lo equipo.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Hola Daniel Lopes, gracias por contestar. Buscare, a ver si encuentro algo en las placas en desuso, nunca se sabe. y en cuanto a lo segundo, casi seguro que tenia carga. Gracias y Feliz Año Nuevo.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 31, 2020

También y como no, deseo un muy Feliz Año Nuevo para todos los integrantes de este magnifico foro ¡¡¡¡¡FELIZ AÑO NUEVO!!!!!


----------



## GSXRK6 (Ene 1, 2021)

Hola, buenos días a todos y Feliz Año Nuevo, Bueno, he tenido suerte con la búsqueda compañero Daniel Lopes, y he encontrado justamente el mismo IC, HEF4066BT, "vaya suerte". Bueno, he desoldado el viejo, que se ha resistido a ser extraído y como consecuencia, no se si de la extracción o del corto se han roto dos pistas,  La 1, parcialmente y la otra la 12, un poco mas, como se puede apreciar en la foto Pistas, En la 12, como se puede ver, le he soldado un trocito de alambre que luego he limado para rebajar su grosor y en la pista uno moviendo ligeramente el IC, no ha hecho falta hacerle nada mas.
He soldado el IC, y con unos nervios del copón, le he puesto la batería y las puntas, eso si, jajajajajaja, cruzando los dedos.
Bueno en la foto de abajo podéis ver los resultados. El corto ha desaparecido y vuelve a funcionar, no perfectamente, porque esta funcionando con un transistor que no es el suyo y otro desvalorizado, que se han colocado exclusivamente para hacer esta prueba y todo esto gracias a vosotros.
PD; Quiero dar las gracias a los compañeros que han participado en el transcurso de esta reparación, Kawacuba, DOSMETROS, mempun, capitanpjuan47[/USER[USER=9605]ricbevi, analogico, switchxxi y Daniel Lopes, y al mismo tiempo disculparme, por si en el transcurso de esta, he podido incomodar a alguien. Ahora solo queda pedir los componentes, osea los C1959 y espero que funcione como el primer día o casi. ¡¡¡¡¡FELIZ AÑO NUEVO!!!!!


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 4, 2021)

Hola, buenas tardes a todos. bueno, por fin ya llegaron los transistores pedidos C1959Y . Entre pitos y flautas casi un mes y medio, han llegado hoy. Vaya tela, quizás el Covid haya influido en algo. Bueno, he quitado los viejos y le he puesto los tres nuevos. El resultado es..... no funciona bien, después de tanto lio, funciona errático. Ummmm mi gozo en un pozo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 4, 2021)

GSXRK6 dijo:


> Hola, buenas tardes a todos. bueno, por fin ya llegaron los transistores pedidos C1959Y . Entre pitos y flautas casi un mes y medio, han llegado hoy. Vaya tela, quizás el Covid haya influido en algo. Bueno, he quitado los viejos y le he puesto los tres nuevos. El resultado es..... no funciona bien, después de tanto lio, funciona errático. Ummmm mi gozo en un pozo.


Seguramente hay mas conponentes aun avariados (dañados) , serias una questón de seguir analizando y chequeando otros conponentes.
? Que tipo de problema hay ahora?
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 5, 2021)

GSXRK6 dijo:


> Hola, buenas tardes a todos. bueno, por fin ya llegaron los transistores pedidos C1959Y . Entre pitos y flautas casi un mes y medio, han llegado hoy. Vaya tela, quizás el Covid haya influido en algo. Bueno, he quitado los viejos y le he puesto los tres nuevos. El resultado es..... no funciona bien, después de tanto lio, funciona errático. Ummmm mi gozo en un pozo.


Hola, buenos dias a todos. Gracias por contestar compañero Daniel Lopes. Pues para empezar, si coloco las escalas inferiores para medir Picofaradios, no hay manera de poder ajustar el aparato, y para medir cualquier condensador su resultado, pura fantasia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 5, 2021)

GSXRK6 dijo:


> Hola, buenos dias a todos. Gracias por contestar compañero Daniel Lopes. Pues para empezar, si coloco las escalas inferiores para medir Picofaradios, no hay manera de poder ajustar el aparato, y para medir cualquier condensador su resultado, pura fantasia.


?Pero en escalas majores el anda bien , o sea mide con fidelidad ( o ezactud) ?
Si si a partir de que valor de capacitancia o cual escala las cosas andam bien ?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 5, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?Pero en escalas majores el anda bien , o sea mide con fidelidad ( o ezactud) ?
> Si si a partir de que valor de capacitancia o cual escala las cosas andam bien ?
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Pues la verdad, no he chequeado todas las escalas. Ahora no estoy en el taller, en cuanto llegue lo chequeo y te digo.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 5, 2021)

Hola, buenas tardes, en contestación al compañero, Daniel Lopes.
He puesto un condensador MKP de 1uF, en la escala de 2 uF, marca de 0,03 - 7.25, 10, 00uF y al final se va a 1. y vuelve a empezar con el baile de números, errático total 
He puesto a medir un condensador de 10 uF en la escala correspondiente de 20 uF, marca de 17,30 - 18,10 - 19,50 -  17,15uF, cambiando continuamente, luego se va a sobreescala 1. y vuelve a empezar con el baile de números, errático total  
He cambiado el condensador de nuevo, le he puesto uno de 22uF, y la escala  en 200uF, marca de 14 a 16 pero de golpe se va 128, 144, 130, 97uF,
y vuelve a empezar con el baile de números, errático total errático total.
He probado la escala de 2000uF, con un condensador de 680uF, y mide de 0,03 a 56,21 luego se va a 170, y 754, ahora se mueve en un rango de  500 a 700uF, raro, raro, raro, luego se baja a 80, errático total. 
En la escala de 20mF, le he conectado un condensador de 3300uF, marca de 0,50 a 7,96, al final se va a -1 con el punto en las decenas, y vuelve a empezar con el baile de números, errático total .


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 5, 2021)

No es el diagrama esquemático del mismo capacímetro pero es extrañamente muy similar. Por ejemplo, este usa otro chip para el display y en vez del 4066 usa el 4016 (que vendría a cumplir la misma función).

Sabiendo eso y que la mayoría son copias de copias de... Quizá sea de gran ayuda.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 5, 2021)

Que lástima , pense que lo problema fuese solamente en escalas de bajos valores ( pF o nF por ejenplo) , pero despues con escalas majores todo andabas de 10!
Ahora por lo que aclaras veo es un problema de gran envergadura una ves que parece que inicia bien y en seguida se eloquece totalmente .
Bueno hasta la hora no se que decir a respecho , tendrias que estudiar mejor .......
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mempun (Mar 5, 2021)

En su momento se me olvidó decirlo, los de Promax son *atentos y amables* y suelen enviar los esquemas cuando se les piden:






						Contactar con PROMAX | PROMAX
					

Fabricante de instrumentos de medida para telecomunicaciones (medidores de campo, fibra óptica), moduladores digitales y electrónica profesional.




					www.promax.es


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 5, 2021)

Hola a todos, buenas tardes,  respondiendo al compañero switchxxi, pues si tienes razón y comparten muchos componentes, muchas gracias por compartir tu tiempo conmigo. Gracias a ti y al esquema he visto que el transistor que sustituí el 2F puede tener dos variantes o quizás mas. Una de ellas el  2F, SOT-23 - 2N2907AS - PNP, tiene todos los valores en negativo. Sin embargo, he encontrado una variante del 2F, SOT-23 - MMBT2907A - PNP, tiene todos los valores en positivo. Quizás, he encontrado la base del problema. Aunque el que figura en el diagrama que tan gentilmente has bajado al foro, el PN 2907A es un TO-92, que tiene todos sus valores también en negativo. En el encapsulado solo especifica 2F. Quizás cambié un 2F equivocado. Seguiré investigando.
Gracias al compañero "mempun" por la idea. Probare.


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 5, 2021)

Por lo que fui viendo con las fotos que has subido la mayoría de los valores (resistencias y conexiones entre los integrados) son la misma, osea que el plano debería ser casi idéntico al tuyo salvo algunas minimas modificaciones como comente.

Por lo pronto se pueden medir las tensiones que se sabe tienen que estar: tomando como referencia el negativo de la batería, unos 4.2/4.5v en el pin 7 del LM358 y 2.8v en el pin 2 del mismo integrado -Que seria una tierra virtual en el terminal negativo de entrada-. (También hay que notar que por el pin 3 entra la tensión de referencia de 2.8v generada internamente por el chip principal).

Esta ultima tensión -2.8v- se genera mediante el LM358, una referencia que se toma desde el ICL (En el tuyo es otra marca pero debería ser similar) y el transistor que menciones, el Q20. Puede que este errando y no sea ese el transistor, si es así, di a que transistor te refieres.

Si es ese el transistor y las tensiones son similares habrá que seguir buscando donde esta el problema.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 6, 2021)

Hola compañero switchxxi he estado buscando información de los componentes 2F, sin haber encontrado nada nuevo. He puesto en marcha tus sugerencias, he empezado a medir tal y como habías indicado las patas 2, 7 y 3 del LM358. La pata 2, da una lectura de 1,76V estable. En la pata 7, el valor fluctúa constantemente de 0,20V a 4 y pico. En la pata 3, fluctúa de -3,20V a -4 45V.


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 6, 2021)

No había prestado atención donde iba los -4.5v y ahora que veo donde va me desconcertó un poco. Antes me equivoque, la tensión de referencia para medir los 2,8v es con referencia en el positivo de la batería no con negativo.  

Según el plano, se genera con la resistencia de pull-up R90 (en tu placa estas referencias son distintas. Si no me equivoco seria R22) y el chip principal lo regula mediante un transistor de paso. U05 y Q09 (U05 y Q20 en tu placa) forman un buffer de potencia para alimental el pin de prueba (-).



GSXRK6 dijo:


> En la pata 3, fluctúa de -3,20V a -4 45V.


Siendo que el valor de referencia se genera con respecto a los terminales de batería, no debería fluctuar ese valor. 

Eso es dentro del chip, fuera se duplica el circuito con el pull-up y la etapa de potencia como comente (Solo que usan un transistor bipolar en vez de un FET).

Esas tensiones medidas, aun si tomaste como referencia el terminal negativo de la batería, me suenan raro. Igual no explicarían fluctuaciones en la medición, a menos que no sea estable y haya muchísimo ruido mezclado. O, lo mas seguro, es que se me este pasando algo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 6, 2021)

Hola a todos , si lo pino 3 del LM358 si vuelve inestable , es preferible que lo culpado por eso sea lo proprio LM358 , serias una questón de canbiarlo por otro nuevo.
Es prudente tanbien chequear lo transistor PN2907A que si queda conectado a lo pino 1 del LM358.
Ahora si nada de eso  resolver entonses lo problema si queda internamente en lo proprio "7106" ( Ojala que NO sea).
Tengas certeza que la Bateria de 9 Volts que alimenta tu equipo si quede buena (ya NO descargada).
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 7, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> No había prestado atención donde iba los -4.5v y ahora que veo donde va me desconcertó un poco. Antes me equivoque, la tensión de referencia para medir los 2,8v es con referencia en el positivo de la batería no con negativo.
> 
> Según el plano, se genera con la resistencia de pull-up R90 (en tu placa estas referencias son distintas. Si no me equivoco seria R22) y el chip principal lo regula mediante un transistor de paso. U05 y Q09 (U05 y Q20 en tu placa) forman un buffer de potencia para alimental el pin de prueba (-).
> 
> ...


No pasa nada compañero switchxxi, muchísimas gracias por intentar ayudarme, sigo investigando. Ya te diré como van las nuevas mediciones. Gracias.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 7, 2021



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , si lo pino 3 del LM358 si vuelve inestable , es preferible que lo culpado por eso sea lo proprio LM358 , serias una questón de canbiarlo por otro nuevo.
> Es prudente tanbien chequear lo transistor PN2907A que si queda conectado a lo pino 1 del LM358.
> Ahora si nada de eso  resolver entonses lo problema si queda internamente en lo proprio "7106" ( Ojala que NO sea).
> Tengas certeza que la Bateria de 9 Volts que alimenta tu equipo si quede buena (ya NO descargada).
> ...


Gracias por contestar, compañero, buscare, a ver si encuentro algún LM358 en alguna placa. Gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 7, 2021)

GSXRK6 dijo:


> "Gracias por contestar, compañero, buscare, a ver si encuentro algún LM358 en alguna placa. Gracias."


Bueno en ese caso jo personalmente  buscaria por uno LM358 idoneo ( no dudoso ) senon puedes quedarse en la misma ( capacimetro NO andando) y continuar ronpendo tu cabeza sin real nesecidad.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 7, 2021)

mempun dijo:


> En su momento se me olvidó decirlo, los de Promax son *atentos y amables* y suelen enviar los esquemas cuando se les piden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, por probar no se pierde nada. ya les he mandado un correo, ahora a esperar a ver que ocurre.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 7, 2021)

GSXRK6 dijo:


> No pasa nada compañero switchxxi, muchísimas gracias por intentar ayudarme, sigo investigando. Ya te diré como van las nuevas mediciones. Gracias.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 7, 2021
> 
> ...


Hola Daniel Lopes. He encontrado en una placa otro LM358, comprendo que con uno nuevo, no quedaría sombra de duda, pero hoy es Domingo  y aunque no lo fuera, los recambios me quedan a 160km, ida y vuelta, por probar, no pasa nada. Bueno pues, una vez cambiado con el LM358 de recambio , el problema sigue siendo el mismo, por lo que creo que hay que apuntar en otra dirección. de todas maneras muchísimas gracias por tu aporte. He encontrado otro IC HEF4066BT lo he vuelto a cambiar y el problema persiste. He estado repasando y comprobando el resto de componentes del Capacimetro. Resistencias, todas están dentro de sus tolerancias. transistores medidos con homónimos también dentro de sus valores, los condensadores son los únicos que no he medido por causas obvias. A ver si esta tarde me las ingenio para probarlos. con un Multi-función Tester-TC1, que me llego hace unos días, junto con los transistores C1959Y.


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 7, 2021)

Quizá ya se hizo, pero por las dudas mide continuidad en esa vía. Aunque se reparo, no sea que este al soldar el integrado ya no haga contacto con el otro lado.



También comprueba el estado del FET, no se llega a ver bien porque no hay una imagen clara de esa zona pero pareciera ser el Q06 en la placa (Justo arriba del preset).


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 7, 2021)

Hola compañero switchxxi, si, ya lo había comprobado pero por si acaso, lo he vuelto a comprobar y esta bien, tanto la pista 1 como la pista 12. El Fet Q6 también esta bien.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 7, 2021)

!Asi essss , lo cerco estas si quedando cerriado , ojalá NO sea lo CI 7106 lo culpable  !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 8, 2021)

Bueno, al final pude comprobar los condensadores y también están bien. Me estoy quedando sin margen. Voy a tener que pensar que el problema viene del IC CHY 73840-7000


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 8, 2021)

Hola a todos , caro Don GSXRK6 debes dar como urtima cartada solicitar junto a lo fabricante lo diagrama esquemactico y si possible lo manual de servicio dese hermoso equipo .
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 8, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don GSXRK6 debes como urtima cartada solicitar junto a lo fabricante lo diagrama esquemactico y si possible lo manual de servicio dese hermoso equipo .
> !Suerte!
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Ok, esta ya solicitado.

Gracias al compañero mempun por la idea.


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 8, 2021)

Lamentablemente la tensión en los pines 3 y 5 del LM358 vienen del ICL y esa referencia esta asentada por la batería por lo que no debería oscilar. Puede pasar que o bien el positivo o bien el negativo de la batería no están llegando correctamente al ICL ¿ Algún contacto del selector doblado, chamuscado, medio roto, mal colocado, etc ?... ¿ Tal vez alguna vía haciendo de las suyas ?... Ojala que no sea el ICL.

Yo me centraría en buscar por ahí. Y, sin esperanzas por que todo apunta que es el ICL, armaría una referencia por fuera un poco mas alta que 2.8v, tal vez 3.7 (Hay que recordar que esa tensión es con respecto al positivo de la batería, osea, seria una referencia con una tensión igual a la de la batería menos 3.7v) ya que esto dice el datasheet: _"However, there is only 10µA of source current, so COMMON may easily be tied to a more negative voltage thus overriding the internal reference."_

Con eso debería sobreimponer mi referencia a la interna y si todo se estabiliza, pues ya no queda mas que decirle adiós al ICL.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 8, 2021)

Estimados compañeros, quizás este unos dias sin postear, la fuente de alimentacion del ordenador con apenas un año a reventado dos condensadores y no tengo recambios. Aparte el coche no quiere arrancar, voy a ver por donde empiezo primero. Me crecen los enanos, o alguien me ha echado un mal de ojo. Un saludo para todos.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 9, 2021)

Bueno, al final he elegido la solución mas rápida, que no la mas barata, comprar otra fuente de alimentación. Cambiada la fuente de alimentación, el ordenador esta de nuevo en funcionamiento. Cuando suba a la capital, comprare los condensadores los cambiare y tendré una fuente "porsiaca" por si acaso se estropea la nueva u otra de casa. Ahora voy a por el coche, a ver que le pasa. En seguida estaré de vuelta, al menos eso espero. un saludo.


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 10, 2021)

Para todo aquel que sea curioso como yo, acá esta, de forma simplificada, como funciona o, mas bien, el principio de funcionamiento. La primera tiene una explicación un poquito mas detallada, pero peor grafico, la segunda -sacada de una nota de diseño de Intersil- posee la imagen mas nítida pero la descripción mas austera.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Jun 7, 2021)

Hola, buenas tardes a todos, ya estoy de vuelta, disculpar la tardanza, pero he estado muy liado, las cosas se me han complicado mucho en los últimos meses. 
Recuperando el tema del Capacimetro.
El otro día en un mercadito de segunda mano que hacen de vez en cuando, en un pueblo de los alrededores, vi que vendían un Capacimetro Dimelec, roto por varios sitios, "seguramente de alguna caída o varias, a saber", al final lo compre en 5 euros, según el vendedor encendía. En su interior vi "tenia los enganches de los tornillos rotos" que tenia componentes iguales a los de mi Promax CP 534-C, como el, LM 358, HEF4518BT, HEF 4066BT, HEF4017BT, así que lo compre, como donante. Cambie cada uno de los componentes que compartían los dos aparatos, pero seguía teniendo los mismos problemas, así que di por supuesto, después de verificar el resto de componentes, que el culpable era el CHY 73840-7000. Quiero dar las gracias a todos los que se molestaron en ayudarme y compartieron el tiempo conmigo. Gracias a todos.
Doy el tema por cerrado.


----------



## charly49 (Ago 8, 2021)

Quiero comentar que buscando informacion para reparar un equipo similar, en mi caso un Capacimetro Digital ProsKit MT-5110 encontre en el post muy buena informacion y agradezco en especial al colega Analogico ya que el adjunto que envio corresponde exactamente al equipo que estoy tratando de reparar. Un detalle interesante: en ese esquema que corrersponde tambien al Quail VC6013 hay a la entrada, despues del fusible, 2 zeners en oposicion de 8,2v 1W, que el ProsKit no los trae. De haberlos tenido habria volado el fusible (podrian haberse quemado los zener tambien) pero no se hubiera dañado el equipo. Todavia no encontre el problema, pero supongo que esta en los componentes mas proximos a la entrada (Opercional, transistores). Me lo trajo un colega para reparar y la falla se origino por no descargar un capacitor (grande) antes de medir.


----------



## pcmaster (Ago 9, 2021)

Por si te sirve, en Aliexpress tienes capacímetros baratitos como éste: 21.41C$ 55% de DESCUENTO|HoldPeak capacimetro Digital de mano para HP 36D, probador de capacitancia, condensador de 1999 recuentos, herramienta de diagnóstico electrónico, retroiluminación|Multímetros|   - AliExpress


----------



## mempun (Ago 10, 2021)

charly49 dijo:


> ... [protecciones] que el ProsKit no los trae.


Los equipos más económicos llevan menos componentes de protección (por esto son más baratos) y se averían antes en caso de sobrecarga.

De todas maneras reparo (bueno, no reparo por varios motivos) capacímetros de gama media con protecciones y no resisten que les pongas un condensador bien cargado y se quema todo sin reparación posible.


----------



## charly49 (Ago 28, 2021)

Logre repararlo, en mi caso tuve que reemplazar los transistores T4 y T5, la resistencia R1, los integrados IC 4 e IC9. El fusible estaba intacto y los diodos D1 y D2 no estaban en este equipo como mencione antes. Se los agregue para que este mas protegido.


----------

